# dinan x5 4.8



## ftara (Jun 27, 2010)

WOuld it be a waste of money to get Dinan parts, exhaust, strut bar, intake, throttle for my x5 4.8?

Im lookin to pick up more speed so either way ill end up purchasing something, but alot of BMW dealers told me that Dinan is over priced and that ill be basically paying for their *name* as well as their *warranty*

watcha guys think?


----------



## ftara (Jun 27, 2010)

bump, anyone?


----------

